# need information



## wango70 (Nov 20, 2008)

hello, i'm in need of your guys expertise.
i have a custom gun my grandfather made that he left me when i was 12,
i've never used cause its right handed and i'm a lefty, anyway my wife wants to start hunting so i was thinking about using it for her, this is where my problem starts, i dont understand what the caliber really is, the gun is a 6.5 jap arisaki and 257 roberts bullet case, he left me with a reloading box and some bullets already loaded, so is this strictly a reload only caliber or can i buy factory loads, and the reloads in the box are at least 25yrs old are they still safe to shoot, and would this make a good gun for a woman to shoot deer with...

thanks for any help


----------



## redtail (Nov 23, 2008)

I suspect you have a Japanese Model 38 rifle that has been rebored, to the wildcat 6.5-257 Roberts. Known as an excellent conversion, and a great cartridge for deer, bear, etc. It is quite obscure however. I would take the rifle and the reloaded ammo to a competent gunsmith, preferably an older one, to find out exactly what you have there. 
If this is the caliber, RCBS still makes dies for it. You can use 257 Roberts brass, and by proper lubing and resizing the 257 brass you will end up with new, correct sized brass for your rifle. Roughly, 100 brand new Winchester brand 257 Roberts cases will cost you about $20 give or take. 
But first, you need a definite, exact ID as to the caliber.


----------



## bryan_huber (Aug 3, 2008)

basically there are only a few true bullets diameters. .20, 22, 243(6mm), 257,264(6.5mm) 277, 284(7mm) and so on.
take your gun for instance a 6.5mm uses a .257 component bullet. the calibers that use that same bullet are the .25-06, 257 roberts, 257 ackley improved, 25wssm, 25-20win, .256 win mag, .25-35 win, 250-3000 savage, and a few others. the only actual differences in he cartridges is the brass. that is what is specific to the caliber. besides that you have powder charges and allowable operating pressures and twist rates to add more variables. if what redtail says is right. a 6.5-257 is basically a 6.5mm cartridge necked down to a 257 diameter. a 243 is a 308 cartridge necked down to 243. many other calibers use the same thing.

i fully agree with redtail. take it in and have a competent gunsmith tell you whats going on. a 257 is just a step up from a 243 and is just as versatile as a 243 if not just a touch less. 243 has a range from 55-109gr bullets whereas a 257 runs from 75-120. recoil is also a product from how big of a bullet youre throwing and how much powder behind it. i shoot a 55gr at coyotes and smaller stuff at 3800fps and has a slight kick to it. when i throw a 100gr at a deer at 3000 fps theres a noticeable kick but not painful. gunsandammo.com has some reduced loads that are pretty nice for women and kids. i loaded some 125gr ballistic tips for a friend in his 30-06 (lightest bullet in the ballistic tip line 125-180gr) and it kicks the same as my 243.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

It is not a .257 bullet as the previous post implies, if your information is corret, it shoots a 6.5mm bullet, which is .264

It would appear to be a 6.5/257 - basically a 257 roberts with the case necked up to accept a 6.5mm bullet. This was done because of the limitied availability of jap ariska brass, and often the chambers were excessively large, limiting the life of brass due to stretching in the chamber. It was a simple rechamber to a slightly larger case, keeping the 6.5 mm bore.

Like was said above, you will need to take it in to a gunsmith, with the reloaded ammo to make sure.

There are quite a few varieties with subtle differences, could be a 6.5/257, as implied, or a 6.5/7x57 which may or may not be the same as the 7x57 is the parent of the 257 roberts, or a 6.5/257 improved which is a roberts with a 40 degree shoulder and reduced case taper. A gunsmith will point you in the right direction, once you have the actual caliber down there are many sources for reloading information and equipment.

As far as the old reloads, check the outsides for corrosion on the case, maybe take one apart to check the insides too. I would probably throw them away as being that old they could have a corrosive primer.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

order this:
http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.e ... mid=462291

It melts at between 158 and 190 degrees. It shrinks for the first 30 minutes so will nearly fall from your chamber. Wait an hour and it has swollen back to exact diminesions.

Plug your barrel and pour this into your chamber. Use your cleaning rod to push it out, then grab your calipers and go to work. If you pour a 1/4 inch of bore you will get exact bore diameter, head diameter, neck diameter etc.

If you have a large spoon and a torch you can do this.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

southdakbearfan said:


> It is not a .257 bullet as the previous post implies, if your information is corret, it shoots a 6.5mm bullet, which is .264
> 
> It would appear to be a 6.5/257 - basically a 257 roberts with the case necked up to accept a 6.5mm bullet. This was done because of the limitied availability of jap ariska brass, and often the chambers were excessively large, limiting the life of brass due to stretching in the chamber. It was a simple rechamber to a slightly larger case, keeping the 6.5 mm bore.
> 
> ...


I agree. Be careful what Bryan_Huber said. I think he was either a little confused when he replied, or else he missed the mark by just a bit. 6.5mm should be a .264 bullet. I believe you have a 257 necked up to .264. Plainsmans advice will help you to know for sure.


----------



## wango70 (Nov 20, 2008)

thanks for your replies, i will have it checked out, and get back with a post


----------

